# Calcium for a picky eater?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The problem with taking calcium in any form is we don't know how much our body is utilizing, according to my dentist.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, you can take a calcium supplement in pill form or my mom likes to take caramel flavored calcium chews (they're similar to toffee). She can't drink milk and otherwise wouldn't be getting enough calcium.

When I was in my teens I really disliked milk. I don't know why I did, it might have been the taste, but I hated to drink it. I did like cheese and yogurt though, so my parents always kept some in the house. I like milk a lot more but only as long as it's strawberry or chocolate flavored.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Check this link out: Calcium in Paleo Diet
Dairy, contrary to popular belief, is NOT the only source of calcium. Also without co-factors (fat, vitamin D, and vitamin K) your body cannot absorb the calcium properly. 

Green veggies, canned fish with bones, seaweed, bone broth, are ALL good sources of calcium.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

*shudders* I hate canned fish with bones. Its something I'm forced to eat at times.

Anyways.

I'm allergic to dairy, so I take those calcium chews since I'm very prone (from my height and family genetics) to get osteoporosis. They really aren't too bad.


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

you can buy orange juice with added calcium (Tropicana)

I'm the same way...hate milk and pretty much all other dairy products. I have however made myself like Yogurt but am very specific...it has to be Yoplait Light Thick & Creamy or Yoplait Whips (i put those in the freezer!)


----------



## totalfreedom (Nov 23, 2009)

I was also going to say that leafy greens are a good source for what you are looking to do. Making salads would be a way to get em in. I like to blend up an avocado or half of it with a little water and herbs or spices to find a nice healthy dressing to eat a lot of leafy green salads. The current dressing I really enjoy is one with dill.


----------

